# FDNY EMS application process?



## Manic_Wombat (Oct 23, 2010)

Anyone had any recent experience applying for FDNY EMS?

 I am a junior in college and I would like to apply. However I don't want to get summoned to the EMS academy in the middle of my senior year (if I was chosen) so I was just curious how long it has taken for others before so I know when to apply my senior year. I know they also grant permanent status if you take the civil service test but It doesn't seem to be clear what the testing cycle is, and when the next filing period will be open. I poked around other forums but it seems like much has changed recently, especially with the budget crunches...

Any insight, or recent experiences and info on how long it takes from submitting your number until going to the academy would be great! Thanks guys!


----------



## firecoins (Oct 23, 2010)

apply when done with college.


----------



## iftmedic (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't think the pay is very good, I could be wrong I don't work for them.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Oct 31, 2010)

EMT pay scale for FDNY. Pretty bad when you consider the cost of living in or around the 5 boroughs. 

http://www.nyc.gov/html/fdny/html/community/ems_employment.shtml#emt_salary


----------



## looker (Oct 31, 2010)

citizensoldierny said:


> EMT pay scale for FDNY. Pretty bad when you consider the cost of living in or around the 5 boroughs.
> 
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/fdny/html/community/ems_employment.shtml#emt_salary



Even medics pay sucks for NY.


----------

